# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà Hàng Kaiserin-Chuyên phục vụ các món ăn bổ dưỡng và bia Kaiserin của Đư

## sakuratanpopo

Nhà hàng Kaiserin nằm tọa lạc trên đường 5,thành phố Biên Hòa,tỉnh Đồng Nai.Nhà hàng chuyên phục vụ các món ăn đầy bổ dưỡng như các món cá như là cá Trạch Quế giá 120.000đ/0.5kg và món Gà Ác thơm ngon không kém cạnh.




Ngoài ra nhà hàng còn phục vụ bia Kaiserin của Đức nữa.Đến với nhà hàng bạn có thể nhâm nhi những món được chế biến vừa ngon mắt vừa ngon miệng và cũng vừa thưởng thức những ly bia ngon.

Và hơn thế nữa tại nhà hàng luôn có những đợt khuyến mãi đầy hấp dẫn cho các thực khách và luôn có những sự kiện tạo không khí sôi động cho thực khách và nhà hàng như cuộc thi gói bánh tét.
Nguồn:https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nh%C3...ref=ts&fref=ts

----------


## dung89

Không biết gà đen ăn có ngon không nhỉ

----------

